
About {lambda talk} - martyalain
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=krakow
======
martyalain
The {lambda way} project is built on two engines, 1) {lambda talk}, a purely
functional language unifying writing, styling and scripting in a single and
coherent notation, 2) {lambda tank}, a tiny wiki easy to install as a thin
overlay on top of any web browser.

« But there are hundred of wiki engines and hundred of languages! Why yet
another wiki and another language nobody will ever want to use? } »

Let's talk about it!
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=krakow](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=krakow)

------
martyalain
This page
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambdapub](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambdapub)
may be more appealing, but it's nothing but a promotional thing. Not serious.
A joke. Please take a look here:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/)

